# Hi - Ericson 32-200



## swellbound (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey everyone - I'm new to the community. I just purchased E32-200 and am looking forward to gaining some knowledge from the more experienced.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## swellbound (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks..much appreciated!


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope you have found ericsonyachts.org . . . . great resource and people, a lot in s. cal. too. . . they're always sharing notes and going to Catalina etc. . . .


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Have you done much sailing? Or are you still working on the boat?...Dale


----------



## lisaadri (Feb 18, 2012)

swellbound said:


> Hey everyone - I'm new to the community. This is an excellent site I love it! I just purchased E32-200 and am looking forward to gaining some knowledge from the more experienced.


Hi,

It is such a pleasure to meet you. I am also new here.


----------



## swellbound (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks all! I'm aware of Ericson.org and I'll be heading down the coast this Monday for the first time (25 miles or so) from Cabrillo Marina, San Pedro to Newport Beach to the yard for some thru-hull work.


----------

